# Interesting thing happened in Eastern Oregon last week..



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

We were on Interstate 84 on a stretch of highway between La Grande and Pendleton. I noticed up ahead in the slow lane a Semi Truck pulling large earth moving piece of equipment on trailer with a vehicle following it. The Truck following had the generic sign about large load ahead was right behind the Semi pulling the equipment. As we slowed the Truck pulled into the left lane in front of us, and Both vehicles slowed down to crawl speed and the truck blocked the fast lane, both lanes now blocked. We followed behind for about 15 minutes..then the Caution Truck stopped and the moved into the slow lane. It felt like they drivers had seen a Tesla, (actually there was another Tesla behind us...) and decided to pull a slow down prank. We don't know why there would be any other reason for a stunt like this...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

sonoswen said:


> We were on Interstate 84 on a stretch of highway between La Grande and Pendleton. I noticed up ahead in the slow lane a Semi Truck pulling large earth moving piece of equipment on trailer with a vehicle following it. The Truck following had the generic sign about large load ahead was right behind the Semi pulling the equipment. As we slowed the Truck pulled into the left lane in front of us, and Both vehicles slowed down to crawl speed and the truck blocked the fast lane, both lanes now blocked. We followed behind for about 15 minutes..then the Caution Truck stopped and the moved into the slow lane. It felt like they drivers had seen a Tesla, (actually there was another Tesla behind us...) and decided to pull a slow down prank. We don't know why there would be any other reason for a stunt like this...


Sounds like a certain case of Tesla haters. It seems to me that this kind of behavior was more prevalent a few years ago before Teslas became more common. And I hate to say it, but in my experience, Tesla hate is more prevalent in rural Oregon than anywhere else in this country.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

"Tesla hate is more prevalent in rural Oregon than anywhere else in this country." but...but...The Mothers of Invention said...It can't happen here..

Since I live in western Oregon, in Eugene...I want to push back on that statement...but, sadly, it may be true. Oy.....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

sonoswen said:


> As we slowed the Truck pulled into the left lane in front of us, and Both vehicles slowed down to crawl speed and the truck blocked the fast lane, both lanes now blocked. We followed behind for about 15 minutes..then the Caution Truck stopped and the moved into the slow lane. It felt like they drivers had seen a Tesla, (actually there was another Tesla behind us...) and decided to pull a slow down prank. We don't know why there would be any other reason for a stunt like this...


GIven that it was a wide load, if there was a broken-down vehicle parked on the right shoulder, then they would have had to move into the fast lane to avoid it. Hopefully it was just something as simple as that.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> GIven that it was a wide load, if there was a broken-down vehicle parked on the right shoulder, then they would have had to move into the fast lane to avoid it. Hopefully it was just something as simple as that.


For 15 minutes? Unlikely.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

garsh said:


> GIven that it was a wide load, if there was a broken-down vehicle parked on the right shoulder, then they would have had to move into the fast lane to avoid it. Hopefully it was just something as simple as that.


It was on Interstate 84. No other vehicles parked on the side of the road, no obstructions of any kind. Happened around 12 noon, no rain, sunny day. In retrospect they were being dicks...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It wouldn't be the first time truck drivers do that for their own amusement - even without a Tesla nearby. We've all seen two trucks, one sitting in the right and one in the left lane, or possibly 3 side by side, that all decide to drive exactly the same slow speed. That's often because they're chatting on the radio, and decide to back up traffic for fun.


----------

